# Bone Giant help



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I found this at Reaper miniature that I thought would make a good bone giant. Only problem is that I can't find any information on how big this thing is. Is there anyone who can help me find this information? Most useful would be the height of it.

"Colossal Skeleton"









Thanks!


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

it says 25mm

heres the link anyway that i found it on http://www.nobleknight.com/ProductD...acturerID_E_311_A_CategoryID_E_5_A_GenreID_E_


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't know if its big enough but it sure as hell looks perfect. That pose is awesome.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

thats a nice looking model


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

25mm is the scale though, not the actual size.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

looks the nutz


----------

